# Topics > Projects >  Quantum of the Seas, smartship, cruise ship for Royal Caribbean International and the first ship of the Quantum class

## Airicist

Quantum of the Seas on Wikipedia

Subprojects:

Bionic Bar

RoboScreens

----------


## Airicist

Quantum of the Seas North Star Video 360-degree view of the ocean 

Published on Aug 25, 2014




> North Star aboard the Quantum of the Seas will blow you away! This is your chance to get a birds eye view of the ship, the ocean and the surrounding areas. Experience the ship from a different vantage point. It will be located about the enclosed pool on deck 16. Check out how you can have a 360-degree view of the ocean, 300 feet in the air! Royal Caribbean has revealed one of the coolest new features on its brand new Quantum of the Seas cruise ship.

----------


## Airicist

Quantum of the Seas VIdeo - New Technology Onboard Quantum of the Seas 

Published on Aug 25, 2014




> Did you know that the Quantum of the Seas will be the most technologically advanced ship Royal Caribbean has ever put in the water? 
> 
> If you are Tech savvy you will love this smart ship! Six ways the Quantum of the Seas proves this...
> 1. Smart Check-In - this begins at home and take care of all the necessary details before you leave home. This saves a lot of time and it will get you from sidewalk to on board the ship in about 10 minutes! It doesn't stop there - Royal Caribbean has invented a new way to track your luggage with a royalIQ app so you don't have to hang around your stateroom waiting for it to show up. Just check the app and it will tell you when your luggage is there!
> 2. Smart Concierge - the cruise planner lets you pre plan your vacation before you leave home. Make reservations for excursions, dining reservations and more. RoyalIq is also an app for your smartphone or tablet. Quantum offers RFID Wow bands wearable technology. This helps reduce wait times onboard the ship.
> 3. Smart Connect - more bandwidth than every other cruise ship in the world combined with new technology. Post all your pictures to social media while you sail or video chat with friends at home!
> 4. Smart Experiences - Get this, a Bionic bar with a robotic arm that makes great mojitos - you have to see this! There are also virtual balconies so inside staterooms can see outside.
> 5. Smart Service - each crew member has a tablet
> 6. Smart Sustainability for sailing responsibly.
> The Quantum of the Seas and Royal Caribbean are changing the way we cruise!

----------


## Airicist

New cruise ship a floating heaven for tech geeks 

Published on Nov 19, 2014




> Royal Caribbean's Quantum of the Seas boasts satellite WiFi, robotic bartenders and virtual balconies that give windowless rooms a view of the ocean. Follow reporter Nick Barber on Twitter.

----------


## Airicist

Quantum of the Seas: North Star 

Published on Nov 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

The most technologically advanced cruise ship in the world - Top Shelf 

Published on Nov 21, 2014




> We spent a weekend on the most futuristic cruise ship out there, Quantum of the Seas. There are robot bartenders, a skydiving simulator, bumper cars, trapezes, an ice skating rink, and the North Star, which lifts you 300 feet above sea level to give you a view of the sea and the ship you've never seen before.

----------


## Airicist

Quantum of the Seas: Two70 Experience 

Published on Nov 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Quantum of the Seas: Ripcord by iFly 

Published on Nov 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Quantum of the Seas: Flow Ride

Published on Nov 20, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Robotic entertainment on a cruise ship 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> World’s first robotic entertainment on the high seas for Royal Caribbean International.
> 
> Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines, Robotic Arts and ABB Robotics have joined forces to debut a groundbreaking RoboScreen® entertainment system on board the Quantum of the Seas, Royal Caribbean’s newest cruise ship.
> 
> With Quantum of the Seas, the well-known cruise line operator wanted to do something truly groundbreaking: create a cruise ship environment that was not only fun, but one that could also compete with the best that entertainment meccas like Las Vegas have to offer. And after the ship’s official unveiling and inauguration in November 2014, it is clear the company has succeeded.
> 
> As the first in a line of Quantum Class cruise ships, these “Smartships” are meant to target a younger demographic and are loaded with technology such as indoor skydiving, high speed always on wifi, smartphone app travel management, standing wave surfing, and smart tracking technology that can predict your preferences as you move around the ship.
> 
> The signature venue on each ship, however, is Two70°, a multi-level great room named for its magnificent 270-degree panoramic sea views through vast, floor-to-ceiling glass walls spanning almost three decks at the stern of the ship. That same grand vista can be transformed into a gigantic “Vistarama” screen that stretches more than 30 meters long (100 feet) and 6 meters tall (20 feet). With a 12K resolution, it is a breathtaking backdrop to the variety of dynamic entertainment that occurs on the transforming stage in front of it.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "AI On Cruise Ships: The Fascinating Ways Royal Caribbean Uses Facial Recognition And Machine Vision"

by Bernard Marr
May 10, 2019

----------

